# Something Pink & Watery on the tissue and one little red dot?



## TattedDivaTTC

i dont get it...but...maybe i can get some advice
Well, i dont know all of the Tech terms you ladies are using on here lol but something has happend yesterday that is REALLY weird, ok YESTERDAY. i felt like AF was coming .. (due 5/18/2012) so thought that it was approaching ..and i went to pee and i wiped and seen like .. LIGHT pink Wattery color on the tissue.. not heavy just like wattery and ONE small seed size red dot..it was SOO weird.. so i thought that AF was coming for sure.. that i needed to wear a Light tampon ( This happend shortly before bed on 5/17/2012) i get up the next morning to take a shower and remove the tampon...and NOTHING was there...and havnt had anymore bleeding today...and once again AF was due to be here today.... its weird...has anyone ever had that happen before and it flow not get heavier..the Light watery pink only happend one time


----------



## RedButterfly

*Could mean you're spotting just before you get your period.*


----------



## kettle28

TattedDivaTTC said:


> i dont get it...but...maybe i can get some advice
> Well, i dont know all of the Tech terms you ladies are using on here lol but something has happend yesterday that is REALLY weird, ok YESTERDAY. i felt like AF was coming .. (due 5/18/2012) so thought that it was approaching ..and i went to pee and i wiped and seen like .. LIGHT pink Wattery color on the tissue.. not heavy just like wattery and ONE small seed size red dot..it was SOO weird.. so i thought that AF was coming for sure.. that i needed to wear a Light tampon ( This happend shortly before bed on 5/17/2012) i get up the next morning to take a shower and remove the tampon...and NOTHING was there...and havnt had anymore bleeding today...and once again AF was due to be here today.... its weird...has anyone ever had that happen before and it flow not get heavier..the Light watery pink only happend one time

i had that on first cycle, only noticed spotting because i'm checking my cervix daily, but on 2nd cycle it was occasionally on toilet paper as well. apparently light spotting before af is really common so i wouldnt worry unduly :) x


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

Offically 1 day late...like i said this watery pink color stuff happend NOW 2 days ago usually if u spot dosnt that mean AF is close like .. it just stopped and nothing all day yesterday ...and so far nothing today...


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

TattedDivaTTC said:


> Offically 1 day late...like i said this watery pink color stuff happend NOW 2 days ago usually if u spot dosnt that mean AF is close like .. it just stopped and nothing all day yesterday ...and so far nothing today...

Have you taken a HPT? I have been pregnant 4 times, and only had implantation bleeding with 1. The one time I did have implantation bleeding, my situation matched your story exactly. I literally spotted the day before my period was due, I put on a pad and went back to work. Even remember saying "There you are! Maybe these cramps will start to let up now." Anyway, i never bled more then that. Gave it another few days and then finally decided to take a test. Guess what BFP. I had no symptoms at all, NONE. That was my 3rd pregnancy, and my first healthy birth :) Good Luck!! :dust:


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

No i havnt taken a HPT yet, yea i googled the title of my thread and thats what started to pop up IMPLANTATION bleeding.. im like OMG lol my cycles have been regular for a while now.. like i dont feel "crampy" per-say but i DO feel like some one took a baloon and put it in the lower part of my tummy and blew it up..i dont know...when should i try to test ? like...wow lol it matched what happend to you thats CRAZY .. but im kinda nervous..lol


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

:dust:


TattedDivaTTC said:


> No i havnt taken a HPT yet, yea i googled the title of my thread and thats what started to pop up IMPLANTATION bleeding.. im like OMG lol my cycles have been regular for a while now.. like i dont feel "crampy" per-say but i DO feel like some one took a baloon and put it in the lower part of my tummy and blew it up..i dont know...when should i try to test ? like...wow lol it matched what happend to you thats CRAZY .. but im kinda nervous..lol

Try to hold out until tomorow morning so you can use first morning urine. I do remember the first pregnancy test that came up positive after the bleeding I used first morning urine and it was still *very very faint*. I even wondered if I was seeing things. Apparently I implanted VERY late in my cycle, because I had taken HPT's the whole week before the spotting incident, the last time being the morning of the spotting, and they were all negative. I basically was waiting for my period and when I saw the bleeding I was already convinced I wasn't pregnant so I was ready for it.....I am really excited for you. We won't know until you get a BFP, but I have a good feeling...Hope this is it for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

:D i hope so too...i gotta get one...and my feonce' dosnt have a clue what is going on lol he dosnt understand the "GIRL" situation lol but... i dont have sore BB'S i dont ...feel sick ... idk ...i thought my period was there and it wasnt im sorry im just in shock i hope this is it lol .. so ill wait till in the morning i gotta go get one!!! im partially excited and kinda worried i wont see the BFP :o


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

TattedDivaTTC said:


> :D i hope so too...i gotta get one...and my feonce' dosnt have a clue what is going on lol he dosnt understand the "GIRL" situation lol but... i dont have sore BB'S i dont ...feel sick ... idk ...i thought my period was there and it wasnt im sorry im just in shock i hope this is it lol .. so ill wait till in the morning i gotta go get one!!! im partially excited and kinda worried i wont see the BFP :o

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
I will keep you in my thoughts!!!!!!! I didn't have any symptoms either. Stay strong, stay positive and remember what I said, I had a Very Faint Positive two days AFTER i spotted still, which was 3 days after AF was due. You still have a really good shot until AF shows. Keep me posted pleaseeeeeee!!!


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

TY so very much .. and i added you i will :)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

TattedDivaTTC said:


> TY so very much .. and i added you i will :)

How are you doing today? Did you test? Did AF show? Anything?!?!?!:shrug:


----------



## MrsParker

TattedDivaTTC said:


> i dont get it...but...maybe i can get some advice
> Well, i dont know all of the Tech terms you ladies are using on here lol but something has happend yesterday that is REALLY weird, ok YESTERDAY. i felt like AF was coming .. (due 5/18/2012) so thought that it was approaching ..and i went to pee and i wiped and seen like .. LIGHT pink Wattery color on the tissue.. not heavy just like wattery and ONE small seed size red dot..it was SOO weird.. so i thought that AF was coming for sure.. that i needed to wear a Light tampon ( This happend shortly before bed on 5/17/2012) i get up the next morning to take a shower and remove the tampon...and NOTHING was there...and havnt had anymore bleeding today...and once again AF was due to be here today.... its weird...has anyone ever had that happen before and it flow not get heavier..the Light watery pink only happend one time

I have experienced something very similar, I know what you mean about the pink! Unfortunately I am no closer to an answer, just spending each and every day waiting to see what happens next lol

I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and finger Xd it was implantation not spotting :D


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

Nope.. AF not here.. still NOTHING...


----------



## MrsParker

TattedDivaTTC said:


> Nope.. AF not here.. still NOTHING...

Sorry hun, I hope something good comes. I've started taking agnus castus to try and kick start AF and ive just purchased some geritol tablets. I am going to kick TTC ass this month!


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

lol well thats cool .. im 5 days late now ..:/


----------



## MrsParker

TattedDivaTTC said:


> lol well thats cool .. im 5 days late now ..:/

I haven;t had a period since march lol


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

MrsParker said:


> TattedDivaTTC said:
> 
> 
> lol well thats cool .. im 5 days late now ..:/
> 
> I haven;t had a period since march lolClick to expand...

Two of my favorite peeps on a post! Both of you have a MIA AF. Darn her!


----------



## MrsParker

CooCooCaChoo said:


> MrsParker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattedDivaTTC said:
> 
> 
> lol well thats cool .. im 5 days late now ..:/
> 
> I haven;t had a period since march lolClick to expand...
> 
> Two of my favorite peeps on a post! Both of you have a MIA AF. Darn her!Click to expand...

Aww ditto :D how you girls doing?

When I find AF I am going to kick her ass, that's for sure! :growlmad:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

MrsParker said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsParker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattedDivaTTC said:
> 
> 
> lol well thats cool .. im 5 days late now ..:/
> 
> I haven;t had a period since march lolClick to expand...
> 
> Two of my favorite peeps on a post! Both of you have a MIA AF. Darn her!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww ditto :D how you girls doing?
> 
> When I find AF I am going to kick her ass, that's for sure! :growlmad:Click to expand...

LOL! I was all stressed out earlier today, wondering where my positive OPK was. For some reason I 've been telling myself it happens on CD 14, but looking back at my charts, its closer to the CD 16. I am a HOT MESS, let me tell you! Both of you having missing AF's. I don't get it. I thought for darn sure Diva was preggo, and she still may be (lets talk about her in the 3rd person since she isn't here.... :haha:). Sigh. I hope AF shows up for both of you (UNLESS ONE OF YOU CAN PULL OFF A BFP OF COURSE) so you can jump back on this ridiculous, obsessive roller coaster with me of ovulation and the dreaded 2WW!! Miss you both :hugs:


----------



## TattedDivaTTC

LOL...WELL.. idk i just feel like i am..i know i have read alot of posts like this before.. but nothing has happend to me like it did on the 17th (Possible ib) ... IDK .. i better get a BFP i swear


----------



## MrsParker

TattedDivaTTC said:


> LOL...WELL.. idk i just feel like i am..i know i have read alot of posts like this before.. but nothing has happend to me like it did on the 17th (Possible ib) ... IDK .. i better get a BFP i swear

Any news babe? xx


----------

